# L5/S1 posterior annular tear



## soprano (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me with the ICD 9 for this? TIA


----------



## dpaige (Nov 23, 2010)

I would go with 722.10

Denise Paige, CPC-COSC


----------



## sathiyavathit (Nov 23, 2010)

*Annular tear lumbar region*



soprano said:


> Can anyone help me with the ICD 9 for this? TIA



I would  code 722.10

The terms commonly used to describe the condition include 
herniated disc, 
prolapsed disc, 
ruptured disc and the misleading expression slipped disc.


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 2, 2010)

I ran across this dx on numerous occasions and coded as 846.0 which falls under the heading of:
SPRAINS AND STRAINS OF JOINTS AND ADJACENT MUSCLES (840-848)
Includes:
avulsion of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
hemarthrosis of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
laceration of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
rupture of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
sprain of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
strain of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
tear of joint capsule, legament, muscle, tendon
Excludes:
laceration of tendon in open wounds (880-884 and 890-894 with .2) 
 840 Sprains and strains of shoulder and upper arm 
 841 Sprains and strains of elbow and forearm 
 842 Sprains and strains of wrist and hand 
 843 Sprains and strains of hip and thigh 
 844 Sprains and strains of knee and leg 
 845 Sprains and strains of ankle and foot 
 846 Sprains and strains of sacroiliac region 
 847 Sprains and strains of other and unspecified parts of back

Tonyj


----------

